
Facebook Will Ban White Nationalist and White Supremacist Content - deegles
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanhatesthis/facebook-ban-white-nationalist-white-supremacist
======
smn1234
conversation here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19503094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19503094)

